# العالم الخليجى الان



## lovebjw (16 يوليو 2007)




----------



## lovebjw (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

*ههههههههههههههههه
دا مش الخليج اللي وحدو كدة 
دا العالم العربي كلو 
الله يستر و خلاص 
ميرسي بزاف يا بسوم على الموضوع الحلو*


----------



## lovebjw (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

يا مها يا سكرة انتى اللى حلوة وردكى احلى و احلى يا زوينة انتى 
واحنا مبسوطين يا باشا ان الموضوع عاجبكى 

ربنا يبارككى يا السكرة ديالى ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## twety (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

طب كوووووووويس
مش مصر بس هى اللى كده

حتى الخليج بتوع البترول هما كمان
هههههههههههههههههههه
محدش احسن من حد


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




twety قال:


> طب كوووووووويس
> مش مصر بس هى اللى كده
> 
> حتى الخليج بتوع البترول هما كمان
> ...



ما هى دى ميزة يا تويتى عشان الواحد يحس ان مصر لسه بخير 
شكر يا عصفورتنا السكرة لردكى وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

هههههههههههههههه
متحاولش برضه مصر متخلفة عنهم
يابنى دا منظر الناس نفسها يجيب شلل وتخلف عقلي
انت مش بتشوف العاهات اللى هنا
ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس موضوع تحفة بجد ياباسم


----------



## coptic hero (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

حلو قوى موضوعك وخصوصا الراجل اللى بيدفع رشوه بصوابع رجليه ههههه تلاقيه متوضئ ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> متحاولش برضه مصر متخلفة عنهم
> يابنى دا منظر الناس نفسها يجيب شلل وتخلف عقلي
> انت مش بتشوف العاهات اللى هنا
> ...



ياباشا الحمد لله ان الموضوع عاجبكى 
وبصى انا مش هاختلف معاكى فى موضوع الناس بتوع مصر بس بجد زى العسل اوقات كتيرة برضو وصدقينى احسن بكتير من ناس تانية والعالم العربى كله عارف كدة عشان كدة كل العرب والحمدلله بيكرهونا 
لكن المسيح فى كنيسته خلى الناس كلها تحب بعض بس برة الكبيسة بيكرهو مصر بجد 
نورتى الموضوع يا مرمورة يا سكرة وربنا يبارككى وشكر على الرد يا باشا


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

العفو ياقمر انت تؤمر
بس هما بيكرهونا لاننا بنضحك من كتر ماالغباء مرسوم على الوجوه
صدقنى انا اكبر منك واعرف عنك
وعلى راي المثل اللى اصغر منك بربع سنين يعرف عنك باربعين سنة
هههههههههههههههههههه
نمتاخدش فى بالك


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




coptic hero قال:


> حلو قوى موضوعك وخصوصا الراجل اللى بيدفع رشوه بصوابع رجليه ههههه تلاقيه متوضئ ههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه
على رائيك يا هيرو باشا هو متوضى  وحرام عليه لو دفع رشوة بايده 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا باشا لردك وربنا يباركك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




crazy_girl قال:


> العفو ياقمر انت تؤمر
> بس هما بيكرهونا لاننا بنضحك من كتر ماالغباء مرسوم على الوجوه
> صدقنى انا اكبر منك واعرف عنك
> وعلى راي المثل اللى اصغر منك بربع سنين يعرف عنك باربعين سنة
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يالى متعرفيش عنى باربعين سنة انتى


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

تصدق مخدتش بالى من اللى بكتبه
معلش اصلي جبت جاز
وفاتحة عينتين وقافلة التانين
شاطر عرفت تمسك عليا غلطة


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




crazy_girl قال:


> تصدق مخدتش بالى من اللى بكتبه
> معلش اصلي جبت جاز
> وفاتحة عينتين وقافلة التانين
> شاطر عرفت تمسك عليا غلطة



طيب ماتروحى تنامى لو انتى تعبانة 
هو ناقصة تعدينى انا هاخرج من الموضوع اللى انتى فيه بدل ما تعدينى 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

اعديك ازاى؟
هو انا عندى حصبة؟
هههههههههههههههه
داانا هاولع فيك 
مش بقولك جبت جاز
هش يلا من قدامى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ايه الحلاوه دى بجد موضوع حكاية 

يا ريت المصريين يعملوا ذى الاجانب دول علشان يبقى فى تحضر شويه ويخلو صورة المصريين عالمية

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ياريت ريتا مارأت الحيطة
ههههههههه
 علشان اللى بتقولية من اقرب المستحيلات


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ههههههههههههه
تولعى فى مين 
هو اا اكسجين المنتدى دا 
والالكسجين غاز قابل للاشتعال 
بس محدش يعرف يعمل معانا حاجة 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

شكلك حلو وانت مرعوب
تصدق بتكش 10 سنتى
معلش حبة حبة
هاترجع كى جى تو ونبقي اصحاب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




nana25 قال:


> ايه الحلاوه دى بجد موضوع حكاية
> 
> يا ريت المصريين يعملوا ذى الاجانب دول علشان يبقى فى تحضر شويه ويخلو صورة المصريين عالمية
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



ايوة بس مش هى دى الصورة اللى احنا نحلم بيها برضو يا نانا 
هههههههههههههه
شكرا يا نانا باشا على الرد السكر وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل 
واخدنا البركة 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ههههههههههههههه 
ربنا يزيدكوا من بركاته
يدى محمد بركات
ونغلب الزمالك
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

انتوا كده هتخلصوا كل البركات طب خليها واحده واحده وبلاش كل ده هههههههههههه​


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




crazy_girl قال:


> ياريت ريتا مارأت الحيطة
> ههههههههه
> علشان اللى بتقولية من اقرب المستحيلات



ليه كدة بس ياريتا 
قصدى يا مرمورة 
وغير كدة اتفرجى على الصور وانتى هتعرفى ان مصر رحمة برضو 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

نونونونونو
متاحولش تقنعنى بمصر ابدا
هههههههههههههههههههه
ولا انت شكلك خايف منهم يضحكوا عليك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




crazy_girl قال:


> شكلك حلو وانت مرعوب
> تصدق بتكش 10 سنتى
> معلش حبة حبة
> هاترجع كى جى تو ونبقي اصحاب
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويعنى احنا مانكوش اصحاب الا وانا كمشان 
طيب مادخل الغسالة اقرب على الاقل هاطلع زى الفل وناصح الجمال ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

لا يابنى انت فاهم غلط
لو دخلت الغسالة الغسالة هى اللى هتحلو وانت هتطلع زى مانت مغلف جوه علبه
وبتقول وءوء اريال هوهو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يزيدكوا من بركاته
> يدى محمد بركات
> ونغلب الزمالك
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههه
احنا ببركات من غير بركات بنكسب 
ربنا يخليك لينا يا اهلى يا رافع راسنا انت يا سكر


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ههههههههههههه
حتى الاهلى بقي سكر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانا اقول السكر غلى ليه؟
اتاريك محتكره من البلد


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




nana25 قال:


> انتوا كده هتخلصوا كل البركات طب خليها واحده واحده وبلاش كل ده هههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههههه
لا احنا عايزين كل البركات لينا ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




crazy_girl قال:


> نونونونونو
> متاحولش تقنعنى بمصر ابدا
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ولا انت شكلك خايف منهم يضحكوا عليك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



انا خايف من الحكومة انتى مش واخدة بالكى ولا ايه عامل اقولكى لا مصر ارحم وانتى برضو مش عارف 
يامرمورة يا بنتى انا خايف على نفسى عشان عايز اتجوز لكن لو انتى مش عايزة تتجوزى روحى اشتمى فى مصر فى موضوع بعيد عنى انا مش ناقص لوحدى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ههههههههههههههههههه
انا هابلغ عنك ياشيوعى
هههههههههههههههه
وبعدين ده ماله ومال الجواز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومالك كدة هتوت على الجواز من حلاوته؟
جاتك خيبة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا هابلغ عنك ياشيوعى
> هههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين ده ماله ومال الجواز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



ههههههههههههه
قال ايه البت متجوزة مرتين ومطلقة 
يابنتى مفيش احلى من الجواز


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ياسلام؟
شكلك وقعت ولحدش سمي عليك
ياعم روح ياخسارة الرجالة


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




crazy_girl قال:


> ياسلام؟
> شكلك وقعت ولحدش سمي عليك
> ياعم روح ياخسارة الرجالة



هههههههههههههههه
ليه خسارتهم ليه مالرجالة الحمدلله لسه موجودين ومنورين البلد 
هههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ياعم روح دول بقيوا عاهات
ههههههههههههههههههه
ياخسارتك ياعم واانا اللى كنت بفكر اعمل حزب واضمك ليه 
بس خلاص بقي ياخسارة


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

الحزب ده لينا انا وانت يا بنت يا شرين

لسة باقى الاعضاء مش بينجحوا فى الامتحان​


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

لا ده حزب تانى ياهناء ياقمر


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

هههههههههههه
طيب حزب ايه 
وانا اشوف اذا كنت ادخل ولا لا 
بس اكيد مش هادخل حزب نساء للابد 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

لاطبعا حزب نساء الى الابد ازاى بس؟
وبعدين انا اللى اقول تنفع ولا لا مش بمزاجك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ال نساء الى الابد ال


----------



## kamer14 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

الصور مش باينه عندى :smil13:


----------



## lovebjw (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




crazy_girl قال:


> لاطبعا حزب نساء الى الابد ازاى بس؟
> وبعدين انا اللى اقول تنفع ولا لا مش بمزاجك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ال نساء الى الابد ال



هههههههههههه
ايه يا ست مرمورة انتى هتذلينى عشان ادخل معاكى فى حزب يعنى هادخل الامم المتحدة 
حسبى الله ونعمن الوكيل


----------



## lovebjw (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




kamer14 قال:


> الصور مش باينه عندى :smil13:



بصى يا قمر جربى تطلعى من الموضوع وتدخلى تانى 
او ادهلى واستنى الصور تحمل براحة بس الموضوع شغال وفى كتير ردت 
وشكر يا قمر نورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## crazy_girl (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ايه يا ست مرمورة انتى هتذلينى عشان ادخل معاكى فى حزب يعنى هادخل الامم المتحدة
> حسبى الله ونعمن الوكيل



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت تطول يابنى تدخل معايا حزب
هههههههههههههههههه اوعى تكون قصير شكلك هايبقي مسخرة اوى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




يلا لو سمحت من غير مطرود:banned:


----------



## crazy_girl (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*



kamer14 قال:


> الصور مش باينه عندى :smil13:



ههههههههههههههههههههه
فقر من يومك يافيرو ياحبيبتي
معلش جربيها تانى


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*




crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت تطول يابنى تدخل معايا حزب
> هههههههههههههههههه اوعى تكون قصير شكلك هايبقي مسخرة اوى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههه
انتى بتطردنى يا مرمورة 
كدة تهون عليكى العشرة والبيبسى اللى كنا بنشربه مع بعض 
يهون عليكى دا كله وتطردينى 
ماشى يا مرمورة ماشى [/


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يهون يابنى ماكتر الندالة المتوفرة عندى
الا القصر الا ده


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

هههههههههههه
الاعتراف بالحق فضيحة 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

هههههههههههههههههه
اومال يعنى عايزنى استندل وماقولكش انى ندلة
ههههههههههههههه
دى حتى تبقي ندالة


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى وانا بحترمك صدقكى يا سكرة


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ميرسي ياقمر هو انا اقدر محترمكش دا حتى مبقاش محترمة
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

لا محدش يقدر يقول عليكى مش محترمة يا سكرة انتى


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العالم الخليجى الان*

ميرسي د من ذوقك ياقمر


----------

